# Goodbye Millie.



## queenadreena (May 13, 2009)

*Saturday 25th February 2006- Wednesday 13th May 2009.*

_Millie/Baby Mills/Mills._

The sweetest little bunny in the world passed away from us this morning, after we took the decision to put her to rest. She was only three years old, but she suffered a heart failure yesterday. She has left behind her twin sister, MaiMai, and her two loving mums.
It happened so suddenly, and already we miss her cheeky little face, and the way she used to chatter away whilst sitting on our laps.

I love you Millie, you'll forever be in my heart, I feel honoured to have had you as my first bunny. Keep safe, little bun.






:bunnyangel:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She certainly was a lovely little girl. 

Binky-free at the Bridge, dear Millie! :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Sweet Sweet Millie.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 13, 2009)

We are so sorry for your loss. She looked like a little darling in the pictures. Hang on to your happy memories of your little fur baby. Binky free at the bridge little Millie. :missyou:bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Millie. It sounds like she had a wonderful life with you and loved you very much. She was truly adorable. I hope knowing that you gave her a wonderful life and she was truly appreciative of that will help you heal.

Binky free, Millie.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 13, 2009)

Such a sweet girl! I'm so sorry 

Jan


----------



## FallingStar (May 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Millie. 
:tears2:
Millie was such a beautiful girl.  I bet she loved her time with you. 

:rainbow:ink iris: Binky Free Millie. ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## DeniseJP (May 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your Millie.

Binky free little one...:bunnyangel:

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a cutie! She had good slaves to care for her.

Binky free


----------

